# NEW VEGAS....love it or hate it???



## MisaMayah (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey ladies..

There seems to be a great divide on this product, some people like it and some people don't. I bought mine from the McQueen collection online but to be honest I havent even tried it yet!!!

What do you think??


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 3, 2007)

I like it.  It's a nice light gold, shimmery, good for going out.  That's how I use it, because even with the lightest hand I think it would be a bit much for the day.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 3, 2007)

I've grown to love it. I've found a very light hand does work for day. I'm also itching to buy Fix +, the MA at my counter put New Vegas on and then Fix+ed my face, and it turned out really nice! I've made it work for me as I was disheartened at the beginning with all the gold/glitteryness


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 4, 2007)

I wasn't wowed by it when I tested it.  It wasn't bad, it's just that having a golden sheen isn't my thing.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 4, 2007)

LOVE IT!  Go-to and simple highlight for me.  Use a light hand and some Fix+  -- hello gorgeous, highlighted, shimmery cheekbones!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't have it.
I have two MSFs (Gold Deposit and Glissade) and I find that I very rarely use them so I've decided not to get anymore. 
Good luck.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_LOVE IT! Go-to and simple highlight for me. Use a light hand and some Fix+ -- hello gorgeous, highlighted, shimmery cheekbones!_

 
How are you all using it with Fix +?  Are you spraying the brush before or after you have dipped it in the MSF?


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 4, 2007)

What I had done was put it New Vegas lightly on cheeks and then sprayed fix + on my face. But I'm interested to try what you said, (I'd prob do the latter and spray the brush after I've swiped my msf--I know you can with MSF but I don't want to get it wet).


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2007)

Heya hun,
new vegas is my first msf and i love it! for daytime look i use it with a light hand using the 168 brush dab it on my cheekbones (sometime nose and forhead). For night time it looks amazing on the face plus your arms and chest, it gives a very nice shimmery glowy look for going out!
also i tried it on as an eyeshadow and highlight on my browbone and i love it! hope this helps 
xx


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 4, 2007)

not good for pale people- but ok for darker skin tones. on myself i use it wet as an eyeliner/shadow


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm super pale--NW 100 in Hyper Real. I made it work! OOHH I like the wet eyeliner idea!!!


----------



## AKsnoangel (Nov 4, 2007)

I purchased New Vegas a week ago and I'm already hooked.  I actually use it for day and I don't find it to be too glittery when applied lightly with the #187 or #188 on my cheekbones, nose and forehead.  I'm NC20 and I feel like it is the perfect gold shimmer.  I'm totally going to try the Fix+ with it too.


----------



## rebekah (Nov 4, 2007)

I hate New Vegas, I was so super excited to buy it because I thought it was going to be a sheer goldeny highlight but it looked llike I had put glitter all over my cheekbones (and the rest of my face because the flecks in the product eventually get all over your face if not fixed). 
I was extremely dissapointed.
(i am also selling/trading mine in that part of the forum) 

I'm NC20 (if i remember correctly) and I think it's WAY too glittery


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_What I had done was put it New Vegas lightly on cheeks and then sprayed fix + on my face. But I'm interested to try what you said, (I'd prob do the latter and spray the brush after I've swiped my msf--I know you can with MSF but I don't want to get it wet)._

 
And what exactly does the Fix + do to change the look of the MSF?  Is it more prominent, more subtle, less glittery?


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 5, 2007)

I didn't like it. It was just too gold and having chunky gold glitter on my face isn't really for me, especially because I have the brown filipino skin but I'm sort of pale/ashen around my face and neck.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 5, 2007)

Girls and guys I got my New Vegas out and finally tried it...im wondering what some of yours look like cos mine has quite a chalky texture, even if I press hard on it to swab it I dont get any glitter chunks at all! Mine gives a really nice subtle gold shimmer =)

Could any of you describe the texture of yours when you touch it and what it looks like in the pan???


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Girls and guys I got my New Vegas out and finally tried it...im wondering what some of yours look like cos mine has quite a chalky texture, even if I press hard on it to swab it I dont get any glitter chunks at all! Mine gives a really nice subtle gold shimmer =)

Could any of you describe the texture of yours when you touch it and what it looks like in the pan???_

 
I find my New Vegas MSF to have a nice gold shimmer on the back of my hand. But when it's on my face, the glitter looks so chunky.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno how to explain that. Haha. I think it may be because the glitters are looking as large as my pores!


----------



## Switz1880 (Nov 5, 2007)

I actually have Glissade and Global Glow in addition to New Vegas but New Vegas is definitely my favorite.  The texture in the pan is like a soft powder on my fingertips, but without chunky glitter (kind of like yours).  On my cheekbones, I get a beautiful shimmery gold highlight that I can buff into my blush without looking over the top.   I also agree with the above poster in that this is probably more suited for girls with darker complexions, it just brightens up my whole look, day or night.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks hunnies..I was expecting mine to be similar to a frost pigment with glitter chunks hanging off because of how some decribed theirs!! but mine is smooth and chalky with a lovely shimmer


----------



## aziajs (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_And what exactly does the Fix + do to change the look of the MSF?  Is it more prominent, more subtle, less glittery?_

 
Have you ever used Fix+ with pigments?  If so, it's the same effect.  It allows the MSF to go on more smoothly, almost like a cream, and it also intensifies the color.


I don't care for New Vegas.  I find that it really depends on your skintone and undertones.  For me, it's too yellow.  It just doesn't work.  However, I found that it looked nice on my shoulders and body.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 5, 2007)

I also think it's too yellow. And that was was just a swatch.


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

I think its gorgeous! There was only one store that were doing the collection in London and I was lucky enough to get my hands on one of the last few.

Im so glad I got it, I would it have regreted it forever!


----------



## makeupgal (Nov 10, 2007)

This is the only MSF I own (other than the Natural Med/Dk).  I spray my brush with Fix + (hold the bottle about 6" away) lightly swirl it in the New Vegas MSF and then use it on cheekbones.  This keeps it from being a chunky glitter.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_This is the only MSF I own (other than the Natural Med/Dk). I spray my brush with Fix + (hold the bottle about 6" away) lightly swirl it in the New Vegas MSF and then use it on cheekbones. This keeps it from being a chunky glitter._

 
Thanks for telling me how to do that, i'll have to try it. What does the Fix+ spray do for the msf??? Does it make the colour show more & help it to last longer??


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Thanks for telling me how to do that, i'll have to try it. What does the Fix+ spray do for the msf??? Does it make the colour show more & help it to last longer??_

 

it increases the intensity of pigment and it makes it really smooth to apply. You should experiment with it or any other toner will work, it's very pretty as an eyeshadow. just wet your brush (preferably a firm paddle shaped) and pick up some MSF and apply to lids for a shiney smooth golden look. i love it very much for any eyes that have a little gold in them!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 11, 2007)

^^ Since Fix + is primarily water, you could also do the same with plain ole H2O, especially for eye shadow application purposes.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah I love using my bronzey/golden msfs as eyeshadow. I just apply it over UDPP..but im def gonna to wet the brush first. I did buy Fix+ a while ago and sold on it Ebay because I didnt use it much , I never realised it was a multi-purpose product!!


----------

